# Belize - Details



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Headed to Placencia for a 1 week charter in about 6 weeks.
1)Has anyone picked up boat water at South Water Cay or Dangriga (Stann Creek) before? 2)Wind - what have you experienced in the past during August? 
3)Weather Web Sites - any you would suggest?
4)Dangriga (Stann Creek) - have you stopped or anchored there for the night?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

Negative to all your questions, but I charted out of San Pedro in Belize last March from TMM. 

The word I got was that crimes against tourists were dealt with severely.

I encountered a number of locals is situations where I was vulnerable - no problem. I visited a guy in a fish camp, a crew on a native fishing boat (two different exploits), and a guy in a canoe flagging me down. All were memorable and friendly. 

You will enjoy Belize. I liked it better than the BVI.

I would suggest that you not worry about where to go and anything else. Just follow the wind and you will have a good time! TMM knows their stuff and will be your best source of info.


----------



## sailorsurfer (Aug 25, 2004)

Spent several weeks in Placencia in 1999. A great place with a good vibe. The whole area is shallow, you''ll sail for miles and miles and the depth will stay like six feet. Great diving and sailing inside the reef. We were there early summer and had steady tradwind conditions. Keep an eye on hurricanes.


----------

